# Where are you all???



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just sending you all a wee message to say hi and i hope you are all ok.  I suppose no news is good news on this thread!!  

Have a good bank holiday everyone, and take care,
love gill

ps.  I'm feeling fat this weekend - I've gorged myself on 3 bags of Walkers Chilli Crisps with Asda's garlic and onion dip!!  God - I'm a fat cow!!  Feel fat, fat, fat but can't be bothered going down the gym - oops .................!!!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

hi gill, i am not off for this bank holiday.  We only get the one at start of May in school. Mind you in 4 weeks i will be off for 2 months . Suppose i cant complain!!! 

Gotta go, nut case class coming in now !!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill and Irisheyes

I hope you are both ok?
I was wondering where everyone was as well? I have been around and I have just finished a night shift!!!
Since feeling alot better Gill, i also cannot stop eating.....ummm lovely food, food and more food....
Oh yeah i have to admit i went to see Take That last week and they were fun, we happened to get seats three rows from the front...It was like watching T.V in your front living room we were that close...Howard has a great body, that was good enough for me..   
Well back to the studying...lovely!! well i might leave it until tomorrow...
Enjoy your evening!!
love astridxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello Girls  

I am doing exams at the moment so have been cramming and panicking alternaely...my first one was today, on Bank holiday Monday, can you believe it??!! It didn't go great but not a major disaster so just gritting my teeth and plodding on with it all. 1 down and 6 to go!

Gill just like to reassure you that you're not alone in feeling fat! I have been confort eating majorly and now with the exams as well.... we went shopping on Saturday for holiday clothes and I burst into tears ( i blame the hormones as usual) as nothing I tried fitted or looked nice. Glad kaftans seem to be coming back!!

Astrid glad Take That was fun, did you sing along at the top of your voice? We are going to the V Festival in August, can't wait.

Bye for now.
XXX


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Ermy
Goodluck with the exams....bank holiday monday how awful!!! I am so glad that you are persisting with it all, it really does show strength of character. Goodluck!
I am also doing exams at the moment for two courses, i took on a bit too much. So the next few weeks i am going to be a complete hermitt!!!
I hope that you find some nice clothes for the summer!!!
I am also going to the V Festival this year, we will be camping. There are a few of us going and i am looking forward to it...Have you been before?
Take care Astridxxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

You jammy buggers!
We tried to get tickets for V this year but alas were too late-boo hoo-there are some fab bands playing.
Spoke to a friend last week who had gone to a Take That concert (wasn't my bag, I think I was abit too old-more of a Duran Duran and Wham! girl myself, which then deteriorated into The Smiths and The Cure) anyway, she said that Robbie Williams was some kind of hologram??!

Just back from a weeks camping in Scotland which was lovely, if a bit wet, but hey, at least there was a minimal number of children as school holidays hadn't started.

Good luck to all studying and taking exams.
Sarah xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Girls
I'm with Ermey ..... Been swatting for my exams inbetween the constant panic visits to the loo 
I don't know why we put ourselves through this 
Ive just got one more left which is this Friday, its my worst subject and I am not looking forward to it one little bit









Good Luck Ermey

Dydie xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck with the exam Di x


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

I went to V a couple of years ago. It was good, but by the end it was like partying in a landfill site! Have an extra day off work today but misery of miseries have had a cold all weekend and feel really weak and don't feel like doing much. Went to the Comedy Store on Sat night which is really good fun. Apart from that have been doing the obligatory bank hol trips to B & Q to get trellis and plants for the garden. Spent this morning taking down fence panels and putting up trellis which is not fun at the best of times, never mind having a cold and the weather not being particularly warm. 

Given up on it now and dh has gone to play tennis while I slob on the sofa. I bet I am right as rain tomorrow just when I have to go back to work. There's loads of ironing downstairs waiting to be done and the house could do with a bit of a dust but I am not in the mood and have been given orders to chill out for the afternoon. Am reading Jordan's new autobiography, just need to find me some chocolate and I'll be set for a couple of hours!

One new announcement in my life is that my dh's step-daughter announced she is pg. So, could be in for some babysitting in the future!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
Hey Sarah - I have to say that 'Take that' wasn't my band of choice years ago, but i just enjoyed their music and of course its reminds me of the carefree days....I am sure alot of you can relate to this....Its good to hear from you, i am sure Scotland was still lovely...great to get away....I recently went to India on holiday and it was the 'hols from hell'. The best part of it was landing at Heathrow... 
Goodluck with your exams Dydie and Ermey.....i have one on the 13th june and an assignment that needs to be in by the 23rd....
Lucy you sound busy and active at the moment....you seem very positive...i hope you do not mind me asking how are you about the news of your SD?
I am glad to see you are all ok...
take care
love astridxx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Astrid,

Well, at first I was ok, a bit surprised, but not that much I suppose as she is 27 and already some of my younger cousins are expecting babies so have already had that feeling of being passed over. Then a couple of hours later it hit me and I was a bit tearful for about 2 minutes. Then she came round with her boyfriend and I was just really happy for her and quite excited that I might have some role to play in supporting her up to her pregnancy and afterwards because she has fallen out with her mum and they've not spoken for months and she doesn't know about the baby. She has not reached three months yet, so hope it all goes ok. So, compared with a couple of years ago where I would have been much more upset over announcements, this is marked improvement!! Hope this gives hope to others out there who think they can't see past all this.

Lucy


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Lucy
Thanks for answering my question i know that it was abit personal...I am glad that you answered as you say it gives others hope that it does get easier...
I think that you are starting to move on and although it hurts you can now stand back and look at the other side of it all..I think you are right it comes with time and these announcements are like old news to us because we have faced it many a time in our IF years...
I know its a road that we didn;t choose but it does get alittle easier and as you say our lives become fulfilled in different ways...
Thanks alot for being honest...
Love astridxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Lucy,
it's encouraging to hear that perhaps things do get easier. It's been nearly four years since we discovered that we couldn't concieve naturally and I still have days when I feel so utterly bitter about the whole thing, and at poeple who can and do, concieve as easily as sneezing. On the other hand, we've had some lovely holidays over the past few years and to be honest with you, I often quite like my life where I can do and go where I like without the worry of child care or sleepless nights. Our relationship has been tested as I'm sure that most of you will understand, but as they say, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

Sometimes it saddens me to think how much our dreams have changed, and consequently how we have had to change our expectations of what we would like our lives to be like.
Dh and myself are renewing our wedding vows this August, if anyone knows of any good readings do let me know as I've searched and searched but so many are rubbish!-nothing slushy or gooey thank-you!


----------



## Mamf (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all, 

Well, I must admit that I've been licking my wounds a bit the last few days. Went to see my gynae again and he wants me in for endo excision and possible bowel surgery ( ) which I managed to talk him out of. He reiterated to me several times that I wouldn't be able to conceive without help, then I went to meet my best friends new son. I was ok with the baby but the thing that (unexpectedly) upset me was seeing how good my dh was with the baby and how natural he seemed, walking the baby around and generally soothing him. The other thing that was very sore and raw was seeing how much closer my friends have become and how their relationship has actually produced something real and physical, which we'll never have.

But, on the plus side, dh is being interviewed for a job abroad which we would never have been able to consider if we'd had children so it's been a bit up and down to say the least!

Pink panther - on the subject of wedding readings we had 2. We'd asked our 2 closest friends to each choose something that summed us up; one chose to read the words to The Wonder of You which are SO romantic when taken out of context to the song, and my other friend (the proud dad above!) chose to read "A Lovely Love Story" by Edward Monkton, about 2 lonely independent dinosaurs that overcome their spikey personalities and fall in love. Wasn't a dry eye in the house (even the registrars cried!). 

Anyway, the sun is shining and the Ben & Jerrys in the fridge is calling!

Love to you all

Sam
xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Gosh this is a lovely and busy thread!  

Just dropping into say GOOD LUCK!!! to my fellow students with their exams!!

have to admit its nice to know I'm not alone. I haven't had enough time to revise at all and my head feels like a cartoon character wehn they've been thumped and stars and birds float around their head!

Still it has stopped me dwelling on things, although a bit concerned about what will happen when i finally have room in my mind to realise the implications of the IF thing. Ah well.

love to all

P.S forgot who asked about V Festival...yes I've been before but never both days before. have to admit we're not camping though we're being old farts and driving home over night...can't bear the thought of coping with the grotty toilets for two days!!! Year before last I started my stimulation injections while at V...have horrible memories of feeling really poorly, and DH having to do an intra-muscular injection in my bum in a porta-loo......shudder. Am going to really make the most of my tx-free status this year!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Ermey
No wonder you have a bad memories of the V Festival if you were on your treatment, i feel for you!!! Hopefully this year you can go and have a great time.....the reason why i am saying this is because you deserve to enjoy yourself on the pure fact that you have been buckling down to studying. You deserve to party somewhere so why not the V Featival?    ...
I will be camping, i love the weekend....don't like the loos though......i will find a bush somewhere 
love astridxxxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 23:57Hi Sam
Sorry that i missed reading your posting...
How are you feeling today? I know that it must have been difficult seeing your Dh with your friends son. Life takes you by surprise sometimes and its hurts you when you least expect it. I think you did really well for going around there in the first place so you deserve a pat on the back for that...
I am sorry about the news from your gynae consultant...i hope it isn't going to be as bad as you first thought.... 
Take care astridxx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Just logged on to say one of my younger cousin's wives has had her baby! It's a bit of a weird feeling as before this it was the cousins older than me who have had kids. It leaves me feeling kind of whistful, a bit of a remote detached empty feeling. Maybe it's just cos I'm feeling ill with a cold I've had all week. Anyway, phoned the old DH who is at Sainsburys to get a stock of congrats baby cards seeing as this is the third birth of the year so far!! (Two friends have already had their second babies - Oliver and Anthony and now we have Samuel - just need some girls now to balance things out!!!).

Watching Springwatch on telly and it really is pretty cool. Want to be out and about with my binoculars, but have to make do with the bird table and Mr and Mrs Blackbird and the friendly wren who is nesting in the ivy!

Lucy


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Lucy,
I know what you mean about being whistful. I was talking to a colleague at work this morning whom I remember speaking to a couple of years ago about babies and her saying that she wasn't ready for them yet, but of coarse, she's just come back to work after maternity leave after having her first. It also feels like a bit of a milestone when people who were single while you were ttc are now married and having their second child. Still, I guess all it does is screw us up and no-one else if we think about it too much.
Weather looks nice this weekend so think am going to enjoy abit of gardening, I'm sure there's got to be an element of feeling that you are doing something constructive in planting seeds, nurturing them and growing something yourself, as lets face it, it ain't gonna happen to me!!

Also, Sam, thanks for the advice about the Edward Monkton book. When on amazon and all the reviews gave five stars, so this must be the way forward!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mamf (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all!

Astrid, Thanks so much for your reply! I'm much better today, although having to go to a first birthday party on Sunday so no rest for the wicked! I think that the blip was a combination of "bad" baby news (It's not a new diagnosis, but I'd done the usual and convinced myself that the Drs were wrong and that things weren't that bad  ) and dreading my reaction to the new baby. Bless you for being so kind.

Agree about the Springwatch thing, was feeling all smug and "Green" today, fed the birds and loving laid out some slugs for our blackbirds to eat and some new seed and suet cake - then realised that one of the little b******S had pooed on my newly dry washing. Bill Oddie would have been horrified if he could have read my thoughts at that point!  

All nostalgic for festivals now, met my dh at Reading so to me the smell of warm beer and canvas seem all so romantic! Who needs flowers and champagne to get a first date off with a swing! 

Thanks for everything ladies, my sanity is down to you in more ways than one!

Love

SAm
xxx


----------

